# Hacerme una placa base con PCB Wizard 3.50



## MasCalambres (Nov 20, 2007)

Hola, 

Pues eso, que me quiero hacer una placa base de una fuente de alimentación que me estoy haciendo y quería usar el programa ese,  pero entre que mis conocimientos en electrónica son básicos y que es la primera vez que uso un programa de ese tipo, estoy hecho un lió.

He buscado algún tutorial en Español y he encontrado uno pero es antiguo y no me vale.

He hecho unas capturas de los pasos que sigo con un circuito de prueba y al  final solo consigo  que me salga una placa de color rojo sin ninguna pista para soldar.

Podéis indicarme los pasos debería seguir para que me salieran las pistas y como se hace para que me lo haga automático.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.

P.D. Si sabéis de un tutorial que no sea muy complicado, y que sea en Español os estaría muy agradecido.

Los pasos que he seguido hasta ahora son estos......

http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/4789/primeratt1.png 

http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/5877/segundafw8.png

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2316/terceraze0.png

Y el resultado de los pasos que doy es esto.

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/3849/cuartagt5.png


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 20, 2007)

Pues la verdad tienes que hacer el esquema en livewire y despues darle la opcion convert
Ademas cuando en el PCBwizard insertes elementos metete en PCB y no en Simbols...
Para ver la placa o lo que vas a imprimir, dale a la pestaña arkwork y luego imprimes. Lo demas lo haces tu jajajaja


----------



## MasCalambres (Nov 21, 2007)

Hola 

Debo de tenerlo mal configurado porque haga lo que haga me sale el circuito en rojo, si que se vean las pistas por ningun lado.

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/3849/cuartagt5.png


Anthony123, tu cual usas........

Saludos


----------



## cesartm (Ene 22, 2008)

Busca aqui, hay unos video tutoriales en Macromedia Flash:

http://www.new-wave-concepts.com/pr/pw_tutor.html

Yo acabo de comprar el PCB Wizard 3 La edicion standard o para hobbysta (USD$79.95), con respecto a la edicion profecional y la educacional, tiene menos atributos, funciones o librerial de componentes? Alguien sabe? porque estas esdiciones son mas del doble de caras  (USD$175) que la que compre.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 22, 2008)

cesartm por esa plata no hubiera comprado esa bost... perdon ese programa no conoses el ares loco. bue pero ya esta ese programa es mas fasil que usar el paint  haces el diagrama le das a convert y aceptar, aceptar, acp.. jaja y ya ta te sale una placa del tamaño de una piza pero despues te pones canchero y lo achicas un poco. Los chcicos del foro hicieron unas librerias de componentes que no vienen en esa bost.. de programa.. eh digo trae pocos componentes el pcb wizar, pero con un poco de esfuerzo dejas de usar las protoboar. saludos cualquier cosa me avisas.

PD:la profecional es la misma bost.. digo la misma cosa nada mas que te siguen cag.. digo cobrando por otro tipo de licencia ... profecionalllll...


----------



## cesartm (Ene 23, 2008)

Gracias Karapalida por el consejo, debi de haber consultado antes, voy a checar el precio del que tu me recomiendas, dices que se puede simular, verdad? ok, vere.

Gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 23, 2008)

80 dolares en ese programa? Estas loco? No cnoces google? Amigo con eso te hubieces comprado materiales para hecer proyectos durante 2 años!


----------



## cesartm (Ene 23, 2008)

Ya cheque, este Ares que me dices viene en conjunto con el Proteus, veradad? pues esta muy caro, tu donde lo conseguiste? cuanto pagaste por el?

Pirateado? sin ofender


----------



## bachi (Feb 6, 2008)

Hola, creo que las pistas aparecen colocando el puntero del mouse (ratón) del computador sobre el recuadro rojo y con el botón derecho hacer un click, se van a presentar dos opciones una  debe estar seleccionada, con el ratón selecciona la otra opción y prueba a ver que aparece. me avisas que te aparece.


Saludos


----------



## Dano (Feb 6, 2008)

Para los que participan de este tema creo que deberían leer las normas:



> 2.9 Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 6, 2008)

jejejeje No se esta pormoviendo el plagio, solo le estamos mostrando el ROBO que le hicieron al compañero por pagar casi 80 USD por el PCBWizard


----------



## mabauti (Feb 6, 2008)

para eso existen versiones demo o free trial, para no desperdiciar dinero.

no digo que PCB-W no sea bueno, lo que digo es que E.M.O. hay programas mejores


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tienes toda la razon! No fue a mi y me dolio!


----------



## cesartm (Feb 6, 2008)

Gracias Amigos, para empezar quiero decir que primero hubiera consultado con ustedes antes sobre cual pudiera ser un buen programa para el diseno y fabricacion de PCBs. Yo en mi opinion entoy de acuerdo en estar en contra de la pirateria de cualquier tipo, en muchas de las ocaciones tienes companeros o amigos que te pueden facilitar dichos programas pero en mi caso no y tengo que comprarlos.

Esta vez me parecio razonable el precio ya que estube comparando precios y encontre uno para millonarios que es este PADS PowerPCB de Mentor Graphics que esta en USD$11,000
te lo entrega un ejecutivo de esa compania (eso un companero me dijo). Un precio demente para mi, 90 dolares que gaste no me sobran, yo se que es esa cantidad.

Pero Eagle la vercion gratuita es super util y sencilla para cualquiera, al igual si alguien me recomienda uno super bueno lo tomare en cuenta, talvez lo regrese, esta sin abrir el paquete.

Saludos


----------

